# Rome boots, sizing?



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly the best advice is to try them on if you can. It's not just size it's also the shape of the liner than can create issues. If you don't have a shop near you that carries them hopefully someone here can help you out with it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

With boots, it's best to try them on. The fit from one person to another can vary significantly, even with the same sizes.


----------

